# "Hey! Security! Can I have my Drone back"



## KmH

Empire State Building hit by wayward drone


----------



## 480sparky

Why should he need to ask?  It should be registered by now and security can now track him down by contacting Big Brother.


----------



## KmH

The deal with having to register drones is because of people like the guy in the story.


----------



## astroNikon

more of that stuff is gonna happen
Deputies confiscate drone that nearly hit police helicopter


----------



## tirediron

What is the penalty if you're found guilty of navigation?  "Reckless endangerment" seems a bit inappropriate; I'm sure he was being completely reckful.


----------



## astroNikon

tirediron said:


> What is the penalty if you're found guilty of navigation?  "Reckless endangerment" seems a bit inappropriate; I'm sure he was being completely reckful.


I think they expel them all to Canada ?


----------



## vintagesnaps

There have been at least two times here it was on the local news that an air care flight was prevented from landing. I think that's a good reason for use of drones to be regulated - no injured person should be at risk of dying because the air care chopper can't land and get them transported to the hospital due to someone flying a drone trying to record footage of an accident.

The MSN link is to an article from a tabloid. Here's information on what happened -
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/05/n...er-drone-hits-empire-state-building.html?_r=0
Drone Hits Empire State Building: NYPD

Apparently it hit the building at the 40th floor and landed on a ledge/landing on the 35th floor. Not sure if it's still out there...

And it was actually 'avigation', a charge related to navigating an aircraft. Can't expect a tabloid to get it right.


----------



## tirediron

vintagesnaps said:


> There have been at least two times here it was on the local news that an air care flight was prevented from landing. I think that's a good reason for use of drones to be regulated - no injured person should be at risk of dying because the air care chopper can't land and get them transported to the hospital due to someone flying a drone trying to record footage of an accident.


Agree 100%, but something I don't get, and I mean this quite seriously is how can it?  30 seconds on YouTube will find hours of footage of the venerable old UH-1 taking off and landing in rice-paddies, swamps, desserts and a 100 other less-than-desirable locations, often while taking fire.  If a 50+ year old aircraft can do that, it seems to me that a modern day aircraft should be able to deal with small pieces of plastic...


----------



## 480sparky

tirediron said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been at least two times here it was on the local news that an air care flight was prevented from landing. I think that's a good reason for use of drones to be regulated - no injured person should be at risk of dying because the air care chopper can't land and get them transported to the hospital due to someone flying a drone trying to record footage of an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree 100%, but something I don't get, and I mean this quite seriously is how can it?  30 seconds on YouTube will find hours of footage of the venerable old UH-1 taking off and landing in rice-paddies, swamps, desserts and a 100 other less-than-desirable locations, often while taking fire.  If a 50+ year old aircraft can do that, it seems to me that a modern day aircraft should be able to deal with small pieces of plastic...
Click to expand...


It's due to the media tossing gasoline on the fire that is the fear of the uneducated public.


----------



## terri

480sparky said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been at least two times here it was on the local news that an air care flight was prevented from landing. I think that's a good reason for use of drones to be regulated - no injured person should be at risk of dying because the air care chopper can't land and get them transported to the hospital due to someone flying a drone trying to record footage of an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree 100%, but something I don't get, and I mean this quite seriously is how can it?  30 seconds on YouTube will find hours of footage of the venerable old UH-1 taking off and landing in rice-paddies, swamps, desserts and a 100 other less-than-desirable locations, often while taking fire.  If a 50+ year old aircraft can do that, it seems to me that a modern day aircraft should be able to deal with small pieces of plastic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's due to the media tossing gasoline on the fire that is the fear of the uneducated public.
Click to expand...

Oh, stop.      It's not "the media."   That bad, sweaty, bloated bag may deserve some knocks, but in this case that's not the cause for concern over unregulated drones.   They are dangerous because they simply have no place in restricted airspace, whether it's being operated by a harmless enthusiast or by someone with, shall we say, ill motives.   Whether it's commercial aircraft or medic flights, we have a right to expect anything with no business in the area be kept from the area.


----------



## 480sparky

terri said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been at least two times here it was on the local news that an air care flight was prevented from landing. I think that's a good reason for use of drones to be regulated - no injured person should be at risk of dying because the air care chopper can't land and get them transported to the hospital due to someone flying a drone trying to record footage of an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree 100%, but something I don't get, and I mean this quite seriously is how can it?  30 seconds on YouTube will find hours of footage of the venerable old UH-1 taking off and landing in rice-paddies, swamps, desserts and a 100 other less-than-desirable locations, often while taking fire.  If a 50+ year old aircraft can do that, it seems to me that a modern day aircraft should be able to deal with small pieces of plastic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's due to the media tossing gasoline on the fire that is the fear of the uneducated public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, stop.      It's not "the media."   That bad, sweaty, bloated bag may deserve some knocks, but in this case that's not the cause for concern over unregulated drones.   They are dangerous because they simply have no place in restricted airspace, whether it's being operated by a harmless enthusiast or by someone with, shall we say, ill motives.   Whether it's commercial aircraft or medic flights, we have a right to expect anything with no business in the area be kept from the area.
Click to expand...

So where does 99% of the population get its information about drones?

The media.  

And what does the media plaster all over the evening news? Certainly not hundreds of stories about perfectly safe, sane and uneventful flights.  You'll never see "Breaking News: Eight-year-old flies drone  for 3 minutes, does not crash or kill amyone!" breaking into the afternoon soaps and game shows.


----------



## terri

480sparky said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been at least two times here it was on the local news that an air care flight was prevented from landing. I think that's a good reason for use of drones to be regulated - no injured person should be at risk of dying because the air care chopper can't land and get them transported to the hospital due to someone flying a drone trying to record footage of an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree 100%, but something I don't get, and I mean this quite seriously is how can it?  30 seconds on YouTube will find hours of footage of the venerable old UH-1 taking off and landing in rice-paddies, swamps, desserts and a 100 other less-than-desirable locations, often while taking fire.  If a 50+ year old aircraft can do that, it seems to me that a modern day aircraft should be able to deal with small pieces of plastic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's due to the media tossing gasoline on the fire that is the fear of the uneducated public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, stop.      It's not "the media."   That bad, sweaty, bloated bag may deserve some knocks, but in this case that's not the cause for concern over unregulated drones.   They are dangerous because they simply have no place in restricted airspace, whether it's being operated by a harmless enthusiast or by someone with, shall we say, ill motives.   Whether it's commercial aircraft or medic flights, we have a right to expect anything with no business in the area be kept from the area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where does 99% of the population get its information about drones?
> 
> The media.
> 
> And what does the media plaster all over the evening news? Certainly not hundreds of stories about perfectly safe, sane and uneventful flights.  You'll never see "Breaking News: Eight-year-old flies drone  for 3 minutes, does not crash or kill amyone!" breaking into the afternoon soaps and game shows.
Click to expand...

As it should be.   It's not the average 8 year old who gives concern.


----------



## vintagesnaps

From what I understand John there's a risk of trying to land the chopper because it could hit the drone - the pilot/police officers may not know who's operating it (yet) or which direction it may go next for the helicopter to be able to avoid it. I think that if the drone would hit one of the chopper blades it could cause the helicopter to go off course or come crashing down. Or if a blade clips the drone it could send the drone crashing down into an emergency situation below (where obviously there could be ambulances, officers stopping or directing traffic, as well as whoever was injured). 

I live on the fringes of a major city and it's happened at least 2-3 times that I remember seeing on the news. I know the air care chopper didn't land when it arrived - from what I remember it had to wait until they could locate whoever was operating the drone and get it brought down. And if the air care chopper has been sent there's someone in probably a critical life threatening medical situation where time is essential in getting them to the hospital.

I think if we have to get driver's training and get a license to operate a motor vehicle, then the same type thing should be required to operate an unmanned aerial vehicle. And there probably need to be (and will eventually be developed) more specific guidelines on use along with what is currently in current rules and regs - such as avoiding the scene of an accident, avoiding certain areas and airspace. I think it's already illegal to fly one over a stadium during a game/event because some already have crashed into stands during a game.


----------



## 480sparky

terri said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been at least two times here it was on the local news that an air care flight was prevented from landing. I think that's a good reason for use of drones to be regulated - no injured person should be at risk of dying because the air care chopper can't land and get them transported to the hospital due to someone flying a drone trying to record footage of an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree 100%, but something I don't get, and I mean this quite seriously is how can it?  30 seconds on YouTube will find hours of footage of the venerable old UH-1 taking off and landing in rice-paddies, swamps, desserts and a 100 other less-than-desirable locations, often while taking fire.  If a 50+ year old aircraft can do that, it seems to me that a modern day aircraft should be able to deal with small pieces of plastic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's due to the media tossing gasoline on the fire that is the fear of the uneducated public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, stop.      It's not "the media."   That bad, sweaty, bloated bag may deserve some knocks, but in this case that's not the cause for concern over unregulated drones.   They are dangerous because they simply have no place in restricted airspace, whether it's being operated by a harmless enthusiast or by someone with, shall we say, ill motives.   Whether it's commercial aircraft or medic flights, we have a right to expect anything with no business in the area be kept from the area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where does 99% of the population get its information about drones?
> 
> The media.
> 
> And what does the media plaster all over the evening news? Certainly not hundreds of stories about perfectly safe, sane and uneventful flights.  You'll never see "Breaking News: Eight-year-old flies drone  for 3 minutes, does not crash or kill amyone!" breaking into the afternoon soaps and game shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As it should be.   It's not the average 8 year old who gives concern.
Click to expand...

 So what age group _should _be a concern?


----------



## vintagesnaps

It's like that with everything as far as what ends up on the news... we won't see a story that little johnny and suzy went to school, did their school work, ate lunch, played on the playground, got on the bus and went home. Breaking news - suzy didn't finish her sandwich!! johnny stepped on a crack in the sidewalk! and it didn't break his mother's back! lol


----------



## 480sparky

vintagesnaps said:


> ....
> I think it's already illegal to fly one over a stadium during a game/event because some already have crashed into stands during a game.



 No such law exists that I know of. Its merely a suggestion by the FAA.


----------



## snowbear

I'm not fluent in government-speak but it looks like they are not allowed, at least at some stadiums during events.
4/3621 NOTAM Details

FWIW, the County I live in is contemplating a UAV park near the Potomac River, outside of the 30-mile DCA no-drone zone.


----------



## 407370

I think the whole issue with drones is getting way out of hand. The vast majority of these devices are just childrens toys and bear no risk to anything other than the parents bank account.
Massive over reaction from the press has fueled the fires of legislators who are too happy to jump on a band wagon and be seen to be doing something. Sad to say the UK CAA has led the way in developing legislation against the evil drones Unmanned Aircraft | UK Civil Aviation Authority they are now actually talking about having approved operations manuals for any drone and "_pilots_" having to be trained and certified. Total and utter madness.
Commercial drones are big and childrens toys are small and the legislation makes only a passing reference to this fact. Imagine a 9 year old having to go through pilot training and certification to use his flying toy in his back garden.
Please remember that commercial aircraft engines have to pass testing for ingestion of hundreds of gallons of water and various objects like frozen chickens.
Chicken gun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




I fully recognise that some regulation is required but not the "_all drones are death dealers_" attitude that seems to be prevailing now.


----------



## Didereaux

tirediron said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been at least two times here it was on the local news that an air care flight was prevented from landing. I think that's a good reason for use of drones to be regulated - no injured person should be at risk of dying because the air care chopper can't land and get them transported to the hospital due to someone flying a drone trying to record footage of an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree 100%, but something I don't get, and I mean this quite seriously is how can it?  30 seconds on YouTube will find hours of footage of the venerable old UH-1 taking off and landing in rice-paddies, swamps, desserts and a 100 other less-than-desirable locations, often while taking fire.  If a 50+ year old aircraft can do that, it seems to me that a modern day aircraft should be able to deal with small pieces of plastic...
Click to expand...


They are as sturdy, and as weak as those in my day.  The problem is that a rather small and light object hitting the rotors or gimbal, or sucked into the intake of the turbo will bring them all down.   A well placed .22 bullet would bring down any Viet era chopper.   A bit of info  back in '67( if memory serves) the lifespan of a chopper was around 90 days!   And that of the pilot not much longer.   Footage showing the shot up choppers and those landing in a hot zone successfully showed incidents that were not all that frequent.     SO, dornes do not belong near helicopters.   But like guns and fast cars and big trucks the danger lies in the operator, not the piece of machinery.


----------



## Rob99

480sparky said:


> Why should he need to ask?  It should be registered by now and security can now track him down by contacting Big Brother.



Registration isn't required until January 19th. Unless the drone was bought after December 21st but there's really no way of proving that. 




snowbear said:


> I'm not fluent in government-speak but it looks like they are not allowed, at least at some stadiums during events.
> 4/3621 NOTAM Details



The NFZ over stadiums is more for broadcast rights than preventing drones from crashing into the stands. Networks pay big money for broadcast rights.


----------



## 480sparky

Rob99 said:


> Registration isn't required until January 19th. Unless the drone was bought after December 21st but there's really no way of proving that.




You might want to check your calendar......... 





Rob99 said:


> The NFZ over stadiums is more for broadcast rights than preventing drones from crashing into the stands. Networks pay big money for broadcast rights.



And who issues these NFZs?


----------



## Rob99

480sparky said:


> Rob99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Registration isn't required until January 19th. Unless the drone was bought after December 21st but there's really no way of proving that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to check your calendar.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFZ over stadiums is more for broadcast rights than preventing drones from crashing into the stands. Networks pay big money for broadcast rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And who issues these NFZs?
Click to expand...



Haha my bad, I thought that was an older story.

All airspace is controlled by the FAA.


----------



## snowbear

It may be that it's to "protect" the commercial interests of the sporting organizations, but the no drone rules do exist.

Quoted from the FAA site (my link above) - emphasis is mine:



> PURSUANT TO 14 CFR SECTION 99.7, SPECIAL SECURITY INSTRUCTIONS, COMMENCING ONE HOUR BEFORE THE SCHEDULED TIME OF THE EVENT UNTIL ONE HOUR AFTER THE END OF THE EVENT. *ALL AIRCRAFT OPERATIONS; INCLUDING PARACHUTE JUMPING, UNMANNED AIRCRAFT AND REMOTE CONTROLLED AIRCRAFT*, ARE PROHIBITED WITHIN A 1410271420-PERM END PART 1 OF 3 FDC 4/3621 FDC PART 2 OF 3 SPECIAL 3NMR UP TO AND INCLUDING 3000FT AGL OF ANY STADIUM HAVING A SEATING CAPACITY OF 30,000 OR MORE PEOPLE WHERE EITHER A REGULAR OR POST SEASON MAJOR LEAGUE BASEBALL, NATIONAL FOOTBALL LEAGUE, OR NCAA DIVISION ONE FOOTBALL GAME IS OCCURRING. THIS NOTAM ALSO APPLIES TO NASCAR SPRINT CUP, INDY CAR, AND CHAMP SERIES RACES EXCLUDING QUALIFYING AND PRE-RACE EVENTS. FLIGHTS CONDUCTED FOR OPERATIONAL PURPOSES OF ANY EVENT, STADIUM OR VENUE AND BROADCAST COVERAGE FOR THE BROADCAST RIGHTS HOLDER ARE AUTHORIZED WITH AN APPROVED AIRSPACE WAIVER.



If I am reading this correctly, remote controlled aircraft are prohibited from being flown 3 Nautical Miles (a little less than 3-1/2 miles) of any major league baseball or football and NCAA Division 1 (the bigger schools?) stadium with a seating capacity of 30,000 from an hour before a game, up to an hour after the game.

I guess open-air hockey, soccer, smaller schools and minor leagues are OK (at least in the US).  I could see where you could get into some trespassing issues, depending on the location, but that's not the same thing as a NFZ.

As far as tomorrow's game, it looks like the NFZ is 32 miles.  New FAA video explains that the Super Bowl is a No Drone Zone


----------



## Braineack

Drones will be banned soon. Enjoy the surge in amazing technologies while you can.

using tapatalk.


----------



## 480sparky

snowbear said:


> It may be that it's to "protect" the commercial interests of the sporting organizations, but the no drone rules do exist.
> 
> Quoted from the FAA site (my link above) - emphasis is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PURSUANT TO 14 CFR SECTION 99.7, SPECIAL SECURITY INSTRUCTIONS, COMMENCING ONE HOUR BEFORE THE SCHEDULED TIME OF THE EVENT UNTIL ONE HOUR AFTER THE END OF THE EVENT. *ALL AIRCRAFT OPERATIONS; INCLUDING PARACHUTE JUMPING, UNMANNED AIRCRAFT AND REMOTE CONTROLLED AIRCRAFT*, ARE PROHIBITED WITHIN A 1410271420-PERM END PART 1 OF 3 FDC 4/3621 FDC PART 2 OF 3 SPECIAL 3NMR UP TO AND INCLUDING 3000FT AGL OF ANY STADIUM HAVING A SEATING CAPACITY OF 30,000 OR MORE PEOPLE WHERE EITHER A REGULAR OR POST SEASON MAJOR LEAGUE BASEBALL, NATIONAL FOOTBALL LEAGUE, OR NCAA DIVISION ONE FOOTBALL GAME IS OCCURRING. THIS NOTAM ALSO APPLIES TO NASCAR SPRINT CUP, INDY CAR, AND CHAMP SERIES RACES EXCLUDING QUALIFYING AND PRE-RACE EVENTS. FLIGHTS CONDUCTED FOR OPERATIONAL PURPOSES OF ANY EVENT, STADIUM OR VENUE AND BROADCAST COVERAGE FOR THE BROADCAST RIGHTS HOLDER ARE AUTHORIZED WITH AN APPROVED AIRSPACE WAIVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I am reading this correctly, remote controlled aircraft are prohibited from being flown 3 Nautical Miles (a little less than 3-1/2 miles) of any major league baseball or football and NCAA Division 1 (the bigger schools?) stadium with a seating capacity of 30,000 from an hour before a game, up to an hour after the game.
> 
> I guess open-air hockey, soccer, smaller schools and minor leagues are OK (at least in the US).  I could see where you could get into some trespassing issues, depending on the location, but that's not the same thing as a NFZ.
> 
> As far as tomorrow's game, it looks like the NFZ is 32 miles.  New FAA video explains that the Super Bowl is a No Drone Zone
Click to expand...


Just a technicality here:  What I own and use is defined by the FAA as an _Unmanned Aircraft System_.

So now the issue becomes whether the quoted 'code' applies to me.


----------



## Rob99

Yes because it's an aircraft, the stadium NFZ applies to all aircraft not given the wavier.


----------



## table1349

astroNikon said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the penalty if you're found guilty of navigation?  "Reckless endangerment" seems a bit inappropriate; I'm sure he was being completely reckful.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they expel them all to Canada ?
Click to expand...

Hey, what did Canada do to deserve them.  I say expel them all to California.  No one will notice there.


----------



## table1349

And on a side note from a few months back:  Judge rules Kentucky man had the right to shoot down his neighbor’s drone


----------



## tirediron

gryphonslair99 said:


> And on a side note from a few months back:  Judge rules Kentucky man had the right to shoot down his neighbor’s drone


While I don't have any issue with someone protecting their privacy, I think allowing people to randomly discharge firearms in their back yards might be a little excessive.  Granted, 12Ga pellets aren't all that large, but, what goes up, does come down.  I think AA defense is something best left to the Armed Forces.


----------



## table1349

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And on a side note from a few months back:  Judge rules Kentucky man had the right to shoot down his neighbor’s drone
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't have any issue with someone protecting their privacy, I think allowing people to randomly discharge firearms in their back yards might be a little excessive.  Granted, 12Ga pellets aren't all that large, but, what goes up, does come down.  I think AA defense is something best left to the Armed Forces.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's not what I would call the proper and safe use of a firearm, but I did find the outcome interesting.  

The Japanese may have something here. Tokyo Police to Deploy Net-Carrying Drone to Catch Drones


----------



## 480sparky

gryphonslair99 said:


> And on a side note from a few months back:  Judge rules Kentucky man had the right to shoot down his neighbor’s drone



Said judge needs to confer with the FAA about the law concerning shooting at aircraft.


----------



## snowbear

480sparky said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may be that it's to "protect" the commercial interests of the sporting organizations, but the no drone rules do exist.
> 
> Quoted from the FAA site (my link above) - emphasis is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PURSUANT TO 14 CFR SECTION 99.7, SPECIAL SECURITY INSTRUCTIONS, COMMENCING ONE HOUR BEFORE THE SCHEDULED TIME OF THE EVENT UNTIL ONE HOUR AFTER THE END OF THE EVENT. *ALL AIRCRAFT OPERATIONS; INCLUDING PARACHUTE JUMPING, UNMANNED AIRCRAFT AND REMOTE CONTROLLED AIRCRAFT*, ARE PROHIBITED WITHIN A 1410271420-PERM END PART 1 OF 3 FDC 4/3621 FDC PART 2 OF 3 SPECIAL 3NMR UP TO AND INCLUDING 3000FT AGL OF ANY STADIUM HAVING A SEATING CAPACITY OF 30,000 OR MORE PEOPLE WHERE EITHER A REGULAR OR POST SEASON MAJOR LEAGUE BASEBALL, NATIONAL FOOTBALL LEAGUE, OR NCAA DIVISION ONE FOOTBALL GAME IS OCCURRING. THIS NOTAM ALSO APPLIES TO NASCAR SPRINT CUP, INDY CAR, AND CHAMP SERIES RACES EXCLUDING QUALIFYING AND PRE-RACE EVENTS. FLIGHTS CONDUCTED FOR OPERATIONAL PURPOSES OF ANY EVENT, STADIUM OR VENUE AND BROADCAST COVERAGE FOR THE BROADCAST RIGHTS HOLDER ARE AUTHORIZED WITH AN APPROVED AIRSPACE WAIVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I am reading this correctly, remote controlled aircraft are prohibited from being flown 3 Nautical Miles (a little less than 3-1/2 miles) of any major league baseball or football and NCAA Division 1 (the bigger schools?) stadium with a seating capacity of 30,000 from an hour before a game, up to an hour after the game.
> 
> I guess open-air hockey, soccer, smaller schools and minor leagues are OK (at least in the US).  I could see where you could get into some trespassing issues, depending on the location, but that's not the same thing as a NFZ.
> 
> As far as tomorrow's game, it looks like the NFZ is 32 miles.  New FAA video explains that the Super Bowl is a No Drone Zone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a technicality here:  What I own and use is defined by the FAA as an _Unmanned Aircraft System_.
> 
> So now the issue becomes whether the quoted 'code' applies to me.
Click to expand...


I would say yes: "Parachute jumping, unmanned aircraft and remote controlled aircraft."  Again, it looks like practices outside the one hour before/after window would be OK.  I would also think things like concerts would not fall under this code - only MLB, NFL, NCAA/I and the three motor race events.


----------



## 480sparky

snowbear said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may be that it's to "protect" the commercial interests of the sporting organizations, but the no drone rules do exist.
> 
> Quoted from the FAA site (my link above) - emphasis is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PURSUANT TO 14 CFR SECTION 99.7, SPECIAL SECURITY INSTRUCTIONS, COMMENCING ONE HOUR BEFORE THE SCHEDULED TIME OF THE EVENT UNTIL ONE HOUR AFTER THE END OF THE EVENT. *ALL AIRCRAFT OPERATIONS; INCLUDING PARACHUTE JUMPING, UNMANNED AIRCRAFT AND REMOTE CONTROLLED AIRCRAFT*, ARE PROHIBITED WITHIN A 1410271420-PERM END PART 1 OF 3 FDC 4/3621 FDC PART 2 OF 3 SPECIAL 3NMR UP TO AND INCLUDING 3000FT AGL OF ANY STADIUM HAVING A SEATING CAPACITY OF 30,000 OR MORE PEOPLE WHERE EITHER A REGULAR OR POST SEASON MAJOR LEAGUE BASEBALL, NATIONAL FOOTBALL LEAGUE, OR NCAA DIVISION ONE FOOTBALL GAME IS OCCURRING. THIS NOTAM ALSO APPLIES TO NASCAR SPRINT CUP, INDY CAR, AND CHAMP SERIES RACES EXCLUDING QUALIFYING AND PRE-RACE EVENTS. FLIGHTS CONDUCTED FOR OPERATIONAL PURPOSES OF ANY EVENT, STADIUM OR VENUE AND BROADCAST COVERAGE FOR THE BROADCAST RIGHTS HOLDER ARE AUTHORIZED WITH AN APPROVED AIRSPACE WAIVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I am reading this correctly, remote controlled aircraft are prohibited from being flown 3 Nautical Miles (a little less than 3-1/2 miles) of any major league baseball or football and NCAA Division 1 (the bigger schools?) stadium with a seating capacity of 30,000 from an hour before a game, up to an hour after the game.
> 
> I guess open-air hockey, soccer, smaller schools and minor leagues are OK (at least in the US).  I could see where you could get into some trespassing issues, depending on the location, but that's not the same thing as a NFZ.
> 
> As far as tomorrow's game, it looks like the NFZ is 32 miles.  New FAA video explains that the Super Bowl is a No Drone Zone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a technicality here:  What I own and use is defined by the FAA as an _Unmanned Aircraft System_.
> 
> So now the issue becomes whether the quoted 'code' applies to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say yes: "Parachute jumping, unmanned aircraft and remote controlled aircraft."  Again, it looks like practices outside the one hour before/after window would be OK.  I would also think things like concerts would not fall under this code - only MLB, NFL, NCAA/I and the three motor race events.
Click to expand...


Sadly, it will probably take 10 years, 500 court cases and 1800 appeals to decide the matter.


----------



## table1349

480sparky said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And on a side note from a few months back:  Judge rules Kentucky man had the right to shoot down his neighbor’s drone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said judge needs to confer with the FAA about the law concerning shooting at aircraft.
Click to expand...

Why, what's the FFA going to do, they don't license her gavel.


----------



## 480sparky

gryphonslair99 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And on a side note from a few months back:  Judge rules Kentucky man had the right to shoot down his neighbor’s drone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said judge needs to confer with the FAA about the law concerning shooting at aircraft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, what's the FFA going to do, they don't license her gavel.
Click to expand...


"They" can dismiss the ruling as contradictory to existing law.


----------



## table1349

Actually "They" can't.  "They" are not a judicial body.  All "They" can do, and have not done so, is to ask for an investigation and request charges be filed.  Something "They" did not do.


----------



## snowbear

480sparky said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may be that it's to "protect" the commercial interests of the sporting organizations, but the no drone rules do exist.
> 
> Quoted from the FAA site (my link above) - emphasis is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PURSUANT TO 14 CFR SECTION 99.7, SPECIAL SECURITY INSTRUCTIONS, COMMENCING ONE HOUR BEFORE THE SCHEDULED TIME OF THE EVENT UNTIL ONE HOUR AFTER THE END OF THE EVENT. *ALL AIRCRAFT OPERATIONS; INCLUDING PARACHUTE JUMPING, UNMANNED AIRCRAFT AND REMOTE CONTROLLED AIRCRAFT*, ARE PROHIBITED WITHIN A 1410271420-PERM END PART 1 OF 3 FDC 4/3621 FDC PART 2 OF 3 SPECIAL 3NMR UP TO AND INCLUDING 3000FT AGL OF ANY STADIUM HAVING A SEATING CAPACITY OF 30,000 OR MORE PEOPLE WHERE EITHER A REGULAR OR POST SEASON MAJOR LEAGUE BASEBALL, NATIONAL FOOTBALL LEAGUE, OR NCAA DIVISION ONE FOOTBALL GAME IS OCCURRING. THIS NOTAM ALSO APPLIES TO NASCAR SPRINT CUP, INDY CAR, AND CHAMP SERIES RACES EXCLUDING QUALIFYING AND PRE-RACE EVENTS. FLIGHTS CONDUCTED FOR OPERATIONAL PURPOSES OF ANY EVENT, STADIUM OR VENUE AND BROADCAST COVERAGE FOR THE BROADCAST RIGHTS HOLDER ARE AUTHORIZED WITH AN APPROVED AIRSPACE WAIVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I am reading this correctly, remote controlled aircraft are prohibited from being flown 3 Nautical Miles (a little less than 3-1/2 miles) of any major league baseball or football and NCAA Division 1 (the bigger schools?) stadium with a seating capacity of 30,000 from an hour before a game, up to an hour after the game.
> 
> I guess open-air hockey, soccer, smaller schools and minor leagues are OK (at least in the US).  I could see where you could get into some trespassing issues, depending on the location, but that's not the same thing as a NFZ.
> 
> As far as tomorrow's game, it looks like the NFZ is 32 miles.  New FAA video explains that the Super Bowl is a No Drone Zone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a technicality here:  What I own and use is defined by the FAA as an _Unmanned Aircraft System_.
> 
> So now the issue becomes whether the quoted 'code' applies to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say yes: "Parachute jumping, unmanned aircraft and remote controlled aircraft."  Again, it looks like practices outside the one hour before/after window would be OK.  I would also think things like concerts would not fall under this code - only MLB, NFL, NCAA/I and the three motor race events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly, it will probably take 10 years, 500 court cases and 1800 appeals to decide the matter.
Click to expand...


You are so right.  It's a shame that, like in many things, a hand full of bungholes can ruin things for everyone.


----------



## gckless

vintagesnaps said:


> From what I understand John there's a risk of trying to land the chopper because it could hit the drone - the pilot/police officers may not know who's operating it (yet) or which direction it may go next for the helicopter to be able to avoid it. I think that if the drone would hit one of the chopper blades it could cause the helicopter to go off course or come crashing down. Or if a blade clips the drone it could send the drone crashing down into an emergency situation below (where obviously there could be ambulances, officers stopping or directing traffic, as well as whoever was injured).
> 
> I live on the fringes of a major city and it's happened at least 2-3 times that I remember seeing on the news. I know the air care chopper didn't land when it arrived - from what I remember it had to wait until they could locate whoever was operating the drone and get it brought down. And if the air care chopper has been sent there's someone in probably a critical life threatening medical situation where time is essential in getting them to the hospital.
> 
> I think if we have to get driver's training and get a license to operate a motor vehicle, then the same type thing should be required to operate an unmanned aerial vehicle. And there probably need to be (and will eventually be developed) more specific guidelines on use along with what is currently in current rules and regs - such as avoiding the scene of an accident, avoiding certain areas and airspace. I think it's already illegal to fly one over a stadium during a game/event because some already have crashed into stands during a game.



So then will we need a license for remote control cars? Need a license to drive golf carts and dirt bikes and any ATVs? I mean I know what you're getting at, but licensed or not, I don't see the difference in what people are going to do. Let's say they require a license; how exactly do they regulate that? And is this an actual operator license that requires testing, or more like a fishing or hunting license (which is basically what the registration is). Licensing would be far more than cumbersome and unnecessary, IMO.

I could see the chopper not wanting to land, mostly because if that UAS does chip off one of the props, that chopper may not stay in the air. Then again, most drones wouldn't last in a chopper's prop wash. 

There are guidelines for stadiums by the way. This should help educate some people in here: Unmanned Aircraft Systems (UAS) Frequently Asked Questions
I'm by no means an expert either, so don't take it that way.


----------

